# Popsugar Must Have May 2015 *SPOILERS*



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 1, 2015)

We have the may inspiration...could we finally be getting a coupon for a flower delivery like everyone has been wanting?


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh wow! I love this inspiration! Maybe a colorful beach towel or summer wrap/scarf? Sunscreen or spray shimmer body mist. Natural tanning lotion? That would be awesome to get some flowers or a gift card for some. How cute would it be for April showers (umbrella) bring May flowers! Lol.



lauradiniwilk said:


> We have the may inspiration...could we finally be getting a coupon for a flower delivery like everyone has been wanting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Possible May spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## danipeach (Apr 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> Possible May spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is probably actually spoiler for the CFDA box. It would be nice to get some fancy cookies, though!!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oooooh this sound like a fun month.  I would love some colorful nail polish or a fun springy light weight scarf (I know so many people are scarfed out but for some reason I never buy them myself so I love when they send them lol), or some colorful statement jewelry.  I also would love one of the melted lip colors (i think its too faced?), a nice fresh body spray would be lovely, I d love to try the becca liquid highlighter, seeing that mothers day is in May a flower delivery would be lovely but if not I d love a plantable something or a beautiful vase (probably hard to send that in the mail though).  I really need a good face sunscreen tarte just came out with a new one I believe so I d love to try that.  I love beachy waves so a product or tool to help create those would be amazing!  Seeing as we had more snow this week and there s a chance for more this weekend please please let the california sun actually be in this box lol


----------



## midoridiva (Apr 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> Possible May spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 10 subscribers get that item? How evil of PS to do that! :lol:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2015)

danipeach said:


> I think this is probably actually spoiler for the CFDA box. It would be nice to get some fancy cookies, though!!


No, I got the email and it definitely said it was for the regular May box...like when some members got a Claire v clutch or a bunch of lollia stuff.  I'm sure they arranged it because of the CFDA box though. 

I always cheer for a MUT member to win the extra goodies, report back if anyone gets it!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

I cannot believe the May "inspiration" is already out and it's only April 3rd! LOL

I miss the days when they couldn't get rid of the boxes and were enticing people with lots of spoilers! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 3, 2015)

So I know most people would not prefer to get a self tanner, me included. While I was putting on my makeup this morning, I was thinking how stoked I would be if we got Lorac's Tantalizer. It's not a self tanner, pretty much a bronzer with different color/shimmer sections in it. It would look good on any skin tone.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 6, 2015)

Spoiler for May up on Popsugar face book page. I don't know how to hide a spoiler on the mobile site so I'll let some one else do it.

Edit: and surprisingly it has nothing to do with the inspiration page. That's weird.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 6, 2015)

hahaha yea I can't even pretend that fits with the inspiration but I LOVE it!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 6, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Spoiler for May up on Popsugar face book page. I don't know how to hide a spoiler on the mobile site so I'll let some one else do it.
> 
> Edit: and surprisingly it has nothing to do with the inspiration page. That's weird.


@artlover613. Thanks for the heads up. I'm a fan! Now if only my April box would ship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually purchased a similar one from Birchbox for my daughter this past Christmas. She LOVES it!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you @@artlover613 for the heads up! Here is the spoiler from their facebook



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

omg I LOOOOVE that brand! I got a gold ring from them through Birchbox and the packaging was so beautiful and the ring is even nicer- I get compliments on it all the time and it's really nice quality. Super excited!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 6, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> Spoiler for May up on Popsugar face book page. I don't know how to hide a spoiler on the mobile site so I'll let some one else do it.
> 
> Edit: and surprisingly it has nothing to do with the inspiration page. That's weird.


This thread is marked for spoilers so no need to hide them!  But for future reference, you can type in [ spoiler ] Write the spoiler info / insert pics here [ /spoiler ] but take the spaces out of the brackets. 

I am excited for this item!  I assume they were thinking that it fit in with California sun in that it would look cute with a bathing suit? Just glad to get some real jewelry instead of my zillionth pack of metallic tattoos, haha.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 6, 2015)

I adore the necklace! I'm a little worried because I can't see my current subscription info on my account page. All of my old orders are there, just not my current sub. I emailed them &amp; they said not to worry, I'll get April &amp; my sub is active.

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## danipeach (Apr 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> No, I got the email and it definitely said it was for the regular May box...like when some members got a Claire v clutch or a bunch of lollia stuff.  I'm sure they arranged it because of the CFDA box though.
> 
> I always cheer for a MUT member to win the extra goodies, report back if anyone gets it!


Oh yeah, I know. I was just saying it's probably an item in the CFDA SE Box, as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So it's like a sneaky spoiler for the CFDA box.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 7, 2015)

*Deleted my comment b/c I'm so sleepy that I put it in the wrong discussion! My bad!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Didn't we get a silver arrow necklace in February? The spoiler is okay, but it's not really thinking fresh.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Didn't we get a silver arrow necklace in February? The spoiler is okay, but it's not really thinking fresh.


When I first saw the pic of the model I was trying to tell if the Y necklace has a piece around the neck too or if she had a second one layered with it. If she had 2 on, that arrow would be cute layered with the Y necklace!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> When I first saw the pic of the model I was trying to tell if the Y necklace has a piece around the neck too or if she had a second one layered with it. If she had 2 on, that arrow would be cute layered with the Y necklace!


i definitely thought it was layered with a 2nd necklace.


----------



## chachithegreat (Apr 8, 2015)

I know that no one ever says this, but I wish that necklace was gold.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 9, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> I know that no one ever says this, but I wish that necklace was gold.


I don't wear any silver, so I'm always saying this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Me too. I just think gold is warmer &amp; compliments all skin tone. I don't wear silver at all.. It just seems dated to me for some reason, I don't even know why. But when it comes to wedding/engagements ring- I think platinum/white gold is the only way to go... I know, I make no sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a gold person now too. Used to wear nothing but silver until about 5 years ago. My wedding ring is gold but everything else I ever wore was silver. Once I discovered gold, I never looked back. I always thought I was too fair to wear gold but I prefer it now. Silver seems so cold to me. I make no sense either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## alliekers (Apr 10, 2015)

Has anyone heard any more about the razor that we suspected was going to be in one of the upcoming boxes awhile ago? It never came in the April box or the SE Resort box so I'm wondering if it will be in this box maybe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm a gold person now too. Used to wear nothing but silver until about 5 years ago. My wedding ring is gold but everything else I ever wore was silver. Once I discovered gold, I never looked back. I always thought I was too fair to wear gold but I prefer it now. Silver seems so cold to me. I make no sense either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was exactly the same! Hated gold and thought it looked outdated then overnight i won't even look at silver.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2015)

alliekers said:


> Has anyone heard any more about the razor that we suspected was going to be in one of the upcoming boxes awhile ago? It never came in the April box or the SE Resort box so I'm wondering if it will be in this box maybe.


I can't believe I completely forgot about that!!!  I still want it, so I hope it's in the May box!  It reminds me of the flickr, which was the cool razor back when I first started shaving my legs.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 15, 2015)

If this necklace is the "big ticket" item, I feel another "meh" coming on...


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 20, 2015)

The necklaces on the Kitsch site are not pricey so I don't see how it could be the big ticket item.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 20, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> The necklaces on the Kitsch site are not pricey so I don't see how it could be the big ticket item.


That's what I mean. Seems like for the last few months the big ticket item hasn't been so big


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lately, it seems like they've been spreading out the value more over the items. Either way is fine with me as long as I like the items.. Lol!! Im not into the necklace but at least there's enough value left in the box where I'm hoping to still be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 21, 2015)

I liked it when they had one "hero item" (as Rachel Zoe is doing so well now) with a high value. That way I always felt like I got a good deal, even if I didn't love all the items. The way they do it now, with the same number of fairly cheap items, I don't really feel like I'm getting $40 worth of value anymore (I always subscribed at the full price)


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 21, 2015)

I can see both points. It's just such a bummer when the high value item is of no interest to me, then the box becomes almost a total bust. With multiple middle road value items, I can still feel I got good stuff even if I don't like an item. At the same time, I do like having a "wow" item. And for sure, I want a snack item in there. Basil that I have to plant does not count as a snack.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Apr 22, 2015)

It almost reminds me of when social bliss style box when down hill after month 4.

instead of having the one big ticket item normally was the purse or a serum and a bunch of other garbage fillers now they have a bunch of little things that are almost like fillers or that would be fillers anyway


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2015)

I was honestly fine with the level of the january box: cute hat, lotion (mine didn't have bits in it), coffee mug, etc. I don't mind the lack of a single high-value item, but the ones we get shouldn't be inflated in value.

When we get lower-value items, I like them to be ones that might be worth a little more in terms of practicality. $10 for a basil plant doesn't seem as high value to me as $10 for a pair of socks, because those are practical and will get worn, whereas the basil plant might not even grow. Kind of like how the mini wet brush isn't worth much but is super useful to me.

I can't imagine they will turn into a cheap junky box though because that doesn't go with their brand at all. But I wouldn't be surprised if, as they grown, it does get a little more mass-market.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 25, 2015)

This is to all those on the Black Friday deal. This is our last month. I'm curious what everyone is doing. This is my birthday month and after this month I am canceling most of my month to month subs. I'm only keeping Birchbox because of the point system and popsugar might make the cut. Though I feel it should be $30 not $40. My 6 month is as a gift sub so it won't auto renew. I want to get june but I don't want to sub until june! Annoyed they are making me feel like it will sell out. I just don't have the extra money to throw at a sub in April for June. Plus wouldn't that mean I would get charged in May for July. GYST popsugar.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 25, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> This is to all those on the Black Friday deal. This is our last month. I'm curious what everyone is doing. This is my birthday month and after this month I am canceling most of my month to month subs. I'm only keeping Birchbox because of the point system and popsugar might make the cut. Though I feel it should be $30 not $40. My 6 month is as a gift sub so it won't auto renew. I want to get june but I don't want to sub until june! Annoyed they are making me feel like it will sell out. I just don't have the extra money to throw at a sub in April for June. Plus wouldn't that mean I would get charged in May for July. GYST popsugar.


I signed up for an annual subscription before the price hike a year ago and have now switched to monthly. When I first dicscovered sub boxes I went crazy and tried out every one. Popsugar is by far my favorite and, in my opinion, totally worth every penny. I only wish it wasnt $40+tax. The tax thing just mentally makes it seem more expensive to me. If it went higher than $40 I would cancel.

Anyway, for now I'm keeping it. I've cancelled all my other subs except for Graze (which I consider more part of my groceries, since it's snacks that I eat all the time) and Birchbox. I paid for a year of Birchbox in advance and likely won't keep that after it ends.


----------



## Kaistone (Apr 25, 2015)

I went ahead and cancelled my popsugar must have box. The silver necklace wasn't my style and it was silver plated. In all I've just been disappointed since February's box. I didn't want to feel like I was wasting another $40 on stuff I didn't care about and that the people who chose the items for the box didn't seem to care about either. Also, I'm not too fond of the new lottery/ raffle feel going on. Only 10 subcribers will get a jar of cookies in May's box. That's supposed to entice subscribers??? It just turns me off. The Mott50 "gift card" left a bad taste in my mouth also. However, I may try out the summer LE box should there be one.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 25, 2015)

Im leaning more toward a popsugar break after my last May box. I hope it's a good one! I would rather work on my wardrobe or save the money. I'm still going to stalk the forums though!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm ready for my box. Ready for a reveal


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 30, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Im leaning more toward a popsugar break after my last May box. I hope it's a good one! I would rather work on my wardrobe or save the money. I'm still going to stalk the forums though!


Today I realized how many popsugar items I use in daily life. I love this box and I wish I didn't because it hurts my wallet. Who am I kidding I'm addicted to popsugar. I love that one love body tonic spray.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 30, 2015)

That body spray is awesome!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Apr 30, 2015)

I just got 2 referrals finally. Do you guys know if I'll be getting June free or would it be May?


----------



## northwest22 (May 1, 2015)

I had a dream last night that I got my PS box and it was full of yoyos and hard candy. I threw the candy away and then thought "oh no, I didn't take a picture first to post on MUT." I can't believe I'm dreaming about PS and MUT now. Lol.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 1, 2015)

I used to dream in blog! Cute. The whole switch over to this new site has really taken the fun from ease of use on a mobile phone. I finally can post again. Can't tell you how many I did a password request and still couldn't figure out how to log in or it wouldn't let me. Seems ok. Back to popsugar. I'm ready! Spoiler!!!! Someone get their box before mid May!


----------



## Geek2 (May 1, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> I used to dream in blog! Cute. The whole switch over to this new site has really taken the fun from ease of use on a mobile phone. I finally can post again. Can't tell you how many I did a password request and still couldn't figure out how to log in or it wouldn't let me. Seems ok. Back to popsugar. I'm ready! Spoiler!!!! Someone get their box before mid May!


Sorry to hear about the login troubles


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2015)

Tianakay said:


> I just got 2 referrals finally. Do you guys know if I'll be getting June free or would it be May?


If you are currently subscribed and haven't been charged yet for May, I'm pretty sure May will be the free one. Not positive but that's how it worked for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 2, 2015)

I love that necklace


----------



## Sherr (May 3, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I love that necklace


I'm on the fence abut the necklace as i don't really wear much silver and I'm not sure how it will "fit" with my ample chest.  I may end of swapping … just waiting to see it in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hilaryrose90 (May 3, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I'm on the fence abut the necklace as i don't really wear much silver and I'm not sure how it will "fit" with my ample chest.  I may end of swapping … just waiting to see it in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Read my mind. It's a pretty piece, and I know necklaces like that are popular. So I'm not upset about it being in the box at all, but I can tell right now it's not going to work for me. I wear the occasional piece of silver jewelry, but there's no way it's mixing well with my cans. It'll go in the gift drawer, but I honestly don't know who I'll give it to.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 4, 2015)

Just had a chance to read through this thread and look at spoilers. I'm not a fan of that necklace, it will go to my sister. And, didn't we just get a necklace last month (Baublebar arrow necklace)? I also gave that to my sister. Aaaand, didn't we get a necklace the month before that? I love me some jewelry but I'm over the necklaces... other jewelry pieces would be appreciated.

I think I might stick around for June because...COCONUT! And I'll probably get in on that Summer Edition box but I might have run my course with regular Popsugar boxes.


----------



## jzim291 (May 5, 2015)

Someday, I dream of being sent a lipstick palette! I keep hoping.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

jzim291 said:


> Someday, I dream of being sent a lipstick palette! I keep hoping.


Ashley (MakeupTIA on yourtube) has me really wanting that stila cheek and lip one.  How amazing would that be?  And they have worked with Stila before...maybe in the summer LE box?


----------



## jzim291 (May 5, 2015)

It's really a brilliant idea! Spoilers soon!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2015)

I did really like the Jane Iredale palette from the resort box. I didn't think the warm colors would work well on me but they're light and buildable. And the frosty gloss stays very well.


----------



## Geek2 (May 5, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I did really like the Jane Iredale palette from the resort box. I didn't think the warm colors would work well on me but they're light and buildable. And the frosty gloss stays very well.


I really like this palette too. I had forgotten about it and took it out to use it again. The bronzer is a nice shade and looks natural. The eye shadow is a great base color or an all over color if I'm in a hurry. The lip glosses are great too. They make my lips really soft.This palette makes me want to try other Jane Iredale products.


----------



## moonandsun (May 5, 2015)

Hi ladies! Just saw the May spoilers on mysubscriptionaddiction.


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I may like the May box better than April and use more of the items.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 5, 2015)

Full spoilers up on msa http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/05/popsugar-must-have-box-may-2015.html#comments

Most excited about the towel. Though I prefer the Turkish towel. I'm not sure about the vase until I see it in person. The necklace is cute but will get lost in my chest most likely. So I will swap that. I wish it was more than 1 piece of taffy! And come on, what is with the travel sizes now? Travel size drugstore dry shampoo? I'm happy to try it but popsugar is so much money I want full sizes. The shave cream will be fun to try out. But I wish it had come with a razor. I hate spending money on razors so getting one in a box would be a blessing.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2015)

Oooh I like this box! The towel is adorable. I like the necklace but I'm kind of on the fence about whether I'll wear it. 

The taffy looks pretty big so I'm ok with that. 

The shaving cream looks different and useful for summer, and I've never tried that dry shampoo before so that will be good for me.

The vase is cute. Maybe I'll get a nice silk flower (like an orchid) and put it in my office. It looks like it would be hard to clean but maybe I am just lazy like that.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 5, 2015)

I love this box! I have some really fancy beach towels/blankets that are better poolside, but this one will be perfect for the beach, love the necklace, even though it will get lost in my cleavage I don't mind &amp; it will be perfect with a bathing suit or bikini top. The vase is very cool. My house colors are mostly white, silver &amp; blue, but if I don't find a spot for it, it's very giftable in that box. I'm excited about the shave cream too. I'm off sugar, so the taffy will go to my son &amp; I'm just meh about the dry shampoo. I also don't like getting sample sizes in a box at this price, but over all the value of this box is great, the curation is summer-perfect. I'll use almost everything.

I know a lot of you are sick of them, but I hope we get a pretty, airy summer scarf next month!


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 5, 2015)

I want a better snack. After not being able to just nosh on the basil last month, I was hoping for a bangin' snack this month.

Lol, seriously though, I think this is a fun box. I'm happy to see a home item in there.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2015)

I love love beach towels so this is a great addition to this box, actually makes the box for me!! Besides the towel, Ill use the shave cream &amp; hubby always eats all my treats in minutes. The rest of the items will either be swapped or gifted -- I love that the necklace comes in a cute gift box, a total plus!!


----------



## northwest22 (May 5, 2015)

Not a freat box for me, but that's okay. I loved last month. I'm taking a swapping break, but will be adding mlst of these to my swap/gift pile.


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 5, 2015)

I dont hate the box . .. but I'm begging to hate psmh overall. I have had one too many bad problems with them lately I just received my April box wow! And I'm slightly underwhelmed by the box but I'm sure I will used to things out of it which is all I care about. And a note about the snacks I am gluten free so I always expect to not be able to eat the snacks but the past five or six months I've been lucky enough to eat them, except the basil last month I just planted it or started it. I will say I'm very happy that they are picking more natural food items as it is a surprise that I'm able to eat the food


----------



## northwest22 (May 5, 2015)

*great* not freat. And *most*. I promise to proofread next time before I submit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

Yesssss I love this box!  Every item is a win for me.  Can always use more towels, the vase is my style and goes with my living room décor, I have no boobs so I love the necklace, the shave cream is perfect since I finally used up the amazing smelling stuff from #NG03, I have somehow actually never tried batiste (not sure how it's possible, but it's true) so that's great too.  The only meh item is the taffy.  I'll buy myself something at the bakery specifically to make up for it, haha.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> *great* not freat. And *most*. I promise to proofread next time before I submit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can edit your posts using the little edit button to the left of the quote boxes!  I have to do that an embarrassing amount because I type WAY faster than I think.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 5, 2015)

I am very happy with this box!  I love that the towel is simple and graphic.  We have a pool so we can never have too many towels!

The vase is cute - again, I like how it is streamlined and not frilly.  

I'll have to see how the necklace looks on me but I have 4 nieces who would love it if it doesn't work for my chest.  

I have a bajillion cans of dry shampoo, but I do use them occasionally. I am putting together a "travel-musts" kit for my travel partner for our Europe trip next year so I can always put this in there for her if I don't use it.  

I don't use shaving lotion but am up for giving it a try.

Love the taffy!  Reminds me of being a kid (but hope I get a different color/flavor).

All and all - winner for me!!


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 5, 2015)

When I see the necklace, it reminds me of the pen necklace that Joan Holloway wears around her neck in Mad Men.  

Am I the only one who thinks this might work in a decadent way for those of us who aren't as flat as the model in the spoiler?

I'm hoping I can wear it with layered with another necklace, like the PS Resort box long pendant.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

Wahhhh I was in love as soon as I saw the vase!  I wonder if there are more colors...

Can't wait! Although, I don't know why they send boxes out early any more since no one can subscribe for them anymore. I mean, for that month.

Come to me, my Popsugar lovely!


----------



## MET (May 5, 2015)

I really like the towel and was hoping for one in the CFDA box so now I'm good either way.  It's a nice box and my niece will totally rock the necklace.


----------



## Geek2 (May 5, 2015)

I really wish I was getting this box. This happens to me every time I cancel. I would love to get a vase. Happy for you all though and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## s112095 (May 5, 2015)

I'll wait until I get mine but it's a giant meh just on sight. I'm extremely over getting dry shampoo in boxes though. It's not meant for every hair type


----------



## kwhitteberry (May 5, 2015)

While I love the neckalce, and the towel is cute – I’m still confused about the theme spoiler they released. What part of this box is “glowing skin”? I see “bright colors”, “fresh flowers” and “California sun” in the towel and vase, however I'm confused as to the last one. Am I missing something?


----------



## MET (May 5, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> While I love the neckalce, and the towel is cute – I’m still confused about the theme spoiler they released. What part of this box is “glowing skin”? I see “bright colors”, “fresh flowers” and “California sun” in the towel and vase, however I'm confused as to the last one. Am I missing something?


The shave cream which is kind of funny if you really think about it.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

I'm guessing the "glowing skin" must be the shave cream because it's supposed to be super moisturizing since it uses aloe as a base instead of water.... maybe?

I'm just so happy it's not a tanning spray/lotion/towelette or a sunscreen. I was really thinking it would be, too. Whew! Dodged that bullet this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (May 5, 2015)

OMG I LOVE this box.  I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Sadejane (May 5, 2015)

I know I can't love every month, but this month's box is just a 'meh' for me.  There's just something a little off about the curation, and while the value is there, most of it comes from the towel and the necklace.   I'm sure I'll like it more once I open it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 5, 2015)

To me this is another box of stuff you'd find in the bargain bin....not worth my $40. Think I'm gonna have to finally unsubscribe.


----------



## jackieee (May 5, 2015)

Hm. Not feeling this box. They couldn't send a full-size dry shampoo? That stuff is less than $10 for a full-size!

I wish the vase was in a different color, but it'll look good in my parents house, so I'll give it to my mom. Maybe it'll be here for Mother's Day. 

Don't like the necklace. The towel isn't terrible, but it screams something I'd buy at American Eagle when I was a teenager. So yay for trial size dry shampoo and shave cream! Oh well, can't win them all...but yeah, probably one of my least favorite boxes since I joined back in August 2012.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 6, 2015)

I have unsubscribed from Popsugar, I loved the February and March box but I haven't been that impressed with the past few boxes.  I think I would rather spend my 40 dollars on similar things at TJMaxx and be just as happy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 6, 2015)

I love this box!

Beach towel, dry shampoo, cute necklace, shave cream YES, PLEASE!

The vase will make an excellent gift for my mom.

I'm not crazy about the taffy and won't eat it, but my boyfriend usually eats the snacks. Cookies would've been better PS, just sayin'!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (May 6, 2015)

I'm not thrilled but I'm not disappointed either.

-The vase is adorable, and while I normally use re-purposed glass bottles/mason jars for flowers, it will be nice to have a dedicated vase. Plus the color is great.

-I only have one beach towel, so an extra is a welcome addition, especially since I moved into an apartment complex with a pool. However, I'm not a fan of yellow so I wish it was a different color. 

-The shave cream is great because I never remember to buy shave cream, so I'm always using body wash/conditioner. 

-Batiste dry shampoo is my FAVORITE but I wish it was full sized! I get mine from Marshalls for $5.99 - and that's the full size! I'll keep this tucked away for my honeymoon this fall, but for someone who only washes their hair every 4/5 days, I go through a lot of dry shampoo.

-I mentioned earlier in the thread that I wasn't excited for the necklace. I have a lot of chest to maneuver, so necklaces like that tend to get lost and end up pooled in my bra. I will gift it eventually, but I really don't have anyone who I think will like it.

-One piece of Taffy? Really? Three crap food items in a row for me. We hated those half-pops (got the chipolte bbq ones), basil isn't a snack, and now a single piece of taffy. It's not that I don't like taffy, but it's a random item and I feel like for a dollar each they could have sent more than one. You can order a box of 25 for $12!


----------



## Emrogers13 (May 6, 2015)

I've been disappointed with the necklace since the first spoiler came out. (Member of the big boobs club). However, I was stalking it on google the other day and saw some cool ways to wear it with a basic tank and a light jacket. I'm starting to get excited about it and think The Girls might be able to pull it off now!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2015)

Emrogers13 said:


> I've been disappointed with the necklace since the first spoiler came out. (Member of the big boobs club). However, I was stalking it on google the other day and saw some cool ways to wear it with a basic tank and a light jacket. I'm starting to get excited about it and think The Girls might be able to pull it off now!


Yes!  I think it will look good layered with a longer necklace.  It gives it a little more "weight" and will help to offset boobage.  :satisfied:


----------



## melanie0971 (May 7, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> Read my mind. It's a pretty piece, and I know necklaces like that are popular. So I'm not upset about it being in the box at all, but I can tell right now it's not going to work for me. I wear the occasional piece of silver jewelry, but there's no way it's mixing well with my cans. It'll go in the gift drawer, but I honestly don't know who I'll give it to.


I love silver but I had this other concern. Guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## MET (May 7, 2015)

I signed into FedEx and have a PopSugar box initiated - I think it's May and not CFDA because the weight is 5.3 lbs.


----------



## DianeER (May 7, 2015)

MET said:


> I signed into FedEx and have a PopSugar box initiated - I think it's May and not CFDA because the weight is 5.3 lbs.


Ditto -- too early for CFDA, so it's got to be May on the way!


----------



## DianeER (May 7, 2015)

MET said:


> I signed into FedEx and have a PopSugar box initiated - I think it's May and not CFDA because the weight is 5.3 lbs.


I just checked FedEx again and I have *two* boxes coming from Gilroy, one is 2.6 pounds and the other 5.3 pounds. I have to assume (knowing what's in the May box) that the 2.6 is May and 5.3 is CFDA.


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 7, 2015)

jackieee said:


> Hm. Not feeling this box. They couldn't send a full-size dry shampoo? That stuff is less than $10 for a full-size!
> 
> I wish the vase was in a different color, but it'll look good in my parents house, so I'll give it to my mom. Maybe it'll be here for Mother's Day.
> 
> Don't like the necklace. The towel isn't terrible, but it screams something I'd buy at American Eagle when I was a teenager. So yay for trial size dry shampoo and shave cream! Oh well, can't win them all...but yeah, probably one of my least favorite boxes since I joined back in August 2012.


Brings up something we haven't talked about in a few years. Color and styles may vary. I remember we were really not thrilled about some of the variety we were getting. Remember way back the 3 variations of evening bags which one of them had an opening no bigger than a lipstick round??? I don't remember which year or month. But

All the blue, which I like blue, but we have gotten a lot of blue.

I'm sure there are plenty more examples, but would you vote to let them open up variations? Like this vase.

Anyway. Just love conversation with you gals. Having fun waiting and wishing for my boxes!


----------



## wisconsin gal (May 7, 2015)

Oh ladies. Speaking of American eagle...

I spy popsugar August 2014 candle!!!!

Yes. I took this photo to share with y'all!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 7, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Oh ladies. Speaking of American eagle...
> 
> I spy popsugar August 2014 candle!!!!
> 
> Yes. I took this photo to share with y'all!


----------



## somedaysunday (May 8, 2015)

Question - how do you look up to see if a fedex is on it's way to your address?


----------



## DianeER (May 8, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Question - how do you look up to see if a fedex is on it's way to your address?


Assuming you live in the US, go to this link and sign up as a registered user.

https://www.fedex.com/fedextracking/?cntry_code=us

Once you do, you can sign in there and any packages in the FedEx system for that destination address will appear. Clicking on any of them will show details of the shipment; if you know what it is, you can change the identifier on your display from the tracking number to something like "PopSugar May" by clicking on the tracking number at the top of the Detailed Results page. You can also use the "Add Shipment" button on the display page to track a specific shipment number.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 8, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Assuming you live in the US, go to this link and sign up as a registered user.
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/fedextracking/?cntry_code=us
> 
> Once you do, you can sign in there and any packages in the FedEx system for that destination address will appear. Clicking on any of them will show details of the shipment; if you know what it is, you can change the identifier on your display from the tracking number to something like "PopSugar May" by clicking on the tracking number at the top of the Detailed Results page. You can also use the "Add Shipment" button on the display page to track a specific shipment number.


Thank you!


----------



## AmryAnn (May 8, 2015)

Question - May will be the last box of my six month black friday deal.  Do I need to go in and physically cancel my sub or will it just end... I just want to make sure I don't get charged full price for a new six month or month to month subscription.


----------



## LabiosRojos (May 8, 2015)

Thank you! Same here. A label was created from NY. ETA 5/18.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 8, 2015)

I'm not feeling this box. I'll either give the entire thing to my sister or try to sell it. Oh well, you can't win (like) em all.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 8, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Brings up something we haven't talked about in a few years. Color and styles may vary. I remember we were really not thrilled about some of the variety we were getting. Remember way back the 3 variations of evening bags which one of them had an opening no bigger than a lipstick round??? I don't remember which year or month. But
> 
> All the blue, which I like blue, but we have gotten a lot of blue.
> 
> ...


I for one would like to have more options because then we can trade amongst ourselves to get what we really want.  I will generally trade items of any color for all things black, haha.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 8, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Assuming you live in the US, go to this link and sign up as a registered user.
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/fedextracking/?cntry_code=us
> 
> Once you do, you can sign in there and any packages in the FedEx system for that destination address will appear. Clicking on any of them will show details of the shipment; if you know what it is, you can change the identifier on your display from the tracking number to something like "PopSugar May" by clicking on the tracking number at the top of the Detailed Results page. You can also use the "Add Shipment" button on the display page to track a specific shipment number.


Thanks DianeER for this great information.  Once I've signed up as a registered user, where do I see shipments that are coming to my address?  Also, will SmartPost shipments also be visible?  I've looked all over the site and don't see anything but I know that a SmartPost is delivering today or tomorrow.  

Any advice?


----------



## MET (May 8, 2015)

Well it looks like my May box is 2.6 lbs and coming from NY not CA.  That has been picked up already whereas the CFDA box is still waiting to be picked up.   Spoilers should be available soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 8, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Thanks DianeER for this great information.  Once I've signed up as a registered user, where do I see shipments that are coming to my address?  Also, will SmartPost shipments also be visible?  I've looked all over the site and don't see anything but I know that a SmartPost is delivering today or tomorrow.
> 
> Any advice?


 You have to launch the FedEx tracking widget or from Quick Access select Access FedEx Delivery Manager (and launch from there). I have to log in and then select the FedEx main page to see all of the options ....


----------



## liliana.ro (May 9, 2015)

I got my shipping notice yesterday. I'm thinking I'll put the whole thing up for trade minus the towel and taffy lol. We are going to the beach in a couple of weeks so at least that will be useful, but I've never met a towel worth more than $10.

It's my birthday month and my last box on my Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal, and I'm really disappointed. I had asked my hubby to extend the sub as my bday gift but I'd rather have the $ to spend at Sephora. *Sigh* See ya PopSugar Must Have, it was lackluster while it lasted.


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 9, 2015)

AmryAnn said:


> Question - May will be the last box of my six month black friday deal. Do I need to go in and physically cancel my sub or will it just end... I just want to make sure I don't get charged full price for a new six month or month to month subscription.


I was on a 3 month sub, I was so scared to look at my credit card to see what they charged bc I forgot to cancel, and I'm only being charged month to month...


----------



## daisygirl2 (May 12, 2015)

Wow! Mine came already. I am not unhappy with it, but I am not thrilled. The things in it are cute and fun. My only real disappointment was that I was so looking forward to feeling that $40 beach towel. I figured at that price point, it had to be luxurious. Nope, it feels exactly like a $7.99 towel from Target.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 12, 2015)

AmryAnn said:


> Question - May will be the last box of my six month black friday deal.  Do I need to go in and physically cancel my sub or will it just end... I just want to make sure I don't get charged full price for a new six month or month to month subscription.


I was wondering the same thing, so I looked it up. Here's what their FAQ says:



> All subscriptions automatically convert to a month-to-month subscription at the end of the initial 3-, 6-, or 12-month period (as applicable), so you should not miss a box!
> However, if the "gift" option was checked at time of purchase, your subscription will not auto-renew and will expire after the prepaid period.


I checked my account page and it says the June box is the next shipment and June 2015 is the next payment.


----------



## AmryAnn (May 12, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I was wondering the same thing, so I looked it up. Here's what their FAQ says:
> 
> I checked my account page and it says the June box is the next shipment and June 2015 is the next payment.


Thanks so much for taking the time to look it up for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess I need to decide whether or  not to keep it going.  I think I'll probably take a little break... I've got too much stuff, lol.  But I know the second I cancel, the next box will be amazing.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonandsun (May 12, 2015)

Got my box today. It always makes me smile to see the pink box on my porch, but I'm taking a PopSugar break for now. The CDFA box just feels icky to me and I don't see the value in paying full price for this box.

The necklace didn't work with my boobiture. But - I was able to hook the chain (not on the extender) so it was a bit tighter around my neck and it looks nice. It's very sparkly but I'm thinking, "What are you pointing to, exactly?" Hmm, maybe I need to just gift it (like I did for all other PopSugar necklaces!).

The taffy is bigger than I expected and the packaging does look cool. But really PopSugar, can you spare it? Geez.

The bud vase is very pretty and will go to my mom. I haven't unwrapped the towel as it will also be gifted. The $40 value for a beach towel is a bit of a stretch (at least in my world!).

I spritzed the dry shampoo and it sprays like a polar vortex (look out!), and also leaves a white film on my dark hair - even after rubbing it in. Not for me.

Haven't used the shave cream yet but it's in the shower ready to go.

I've loved some of PopSugar's boxes but I'll have to see better coupons and curation improvements before I renew.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (May 13, 2015)

This box is really the nail in the coffin that is preventing me from ordering the Summer LE. My May box was in my mailbox today and it's just not interesting.

I already started nibbling on the taffy (the taffy that we got in one of the previous boxes - must have been last year's summer LE box - was way better than this) it is a fun snack and reminds me of the boardwalk.

But everything else is just kind of meh to me. I'm not even pulling out the bud vase or the towel (I got hooked on Turkish Towels after the two from last years LE and regular box inclusions). The vase doesn't really mesh with my decor and the towel, well it's fine but I like my turkish ones better. 

The necklace, I have teeny tiny A cup boobies so it'll work for me but it's something that I would very rarely wear. I might gift this to one of my itty bitty committee friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The shave cream is new to me and I'll use it. But not super exciting. 

Dry shampoo. Ugh. I have enough full and travel sized dry shampoos to last me a lifetime. 

I can't figure out if *I* am just not liking these boxes lately or if PS is really just missing the mark lately.


----------



## beautifulme (May 14, 2015)

Still waiting on my box, but it's supposed to be here tomorrow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I may part of the minority but I have, wear, and love a necklace almost exactly like this one (only mine is gold and has a different charm)  and I wear a 34 D bra....I think it looks great with a crew neck plain black shirt. I also get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## northwest22 (May 14, 2015)

Well I received my box today. It's very blah. Won't keep a single item. Some items too heavy to swap. Oh well, you win some you lose some. Two bad ones this year (Feb and this one.) I hope next month is better.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 14, 2015)

I guess I'm in the monitory but I think this is a pretty good box, it's one of the few that I unpacked and immediately used everything but the beach towel. That's going in a closet for summer. The bud vase is so cute with some short stemmed roses I had and I love the necklace, wearing it today. It's a great layering piece. I went spoiler free for the first time maybe ever so yesterday when I got it it was way more fun!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

I also got my box today, I'm gifting the bud vase to my mom and the necklace to my sister. I thought the necklace would work for me but it sort of points right at the boobs.

My boyfriend gave me the side eye while I tried the necklace on, as he chomped on the taffy.

I'll use the towel but it's no better quality than the free towels my boyfriends parents got for gambling at a casino.

I'll use the dry shampoo, I like the scent. I'm curious about the shave balm. It already looks better than the cheap gel I'm currently using.

I kinda wish this box had a gifrcard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone win the cookies? That was for May right?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 14, 2015)

I got my box today.  I like the vase but not sure if I will keep it or gift it. It would be a great gift for the holidays or a hostess gift. The taffy was perfect to go in the birthday gift bag for a party my 11 yo daughter is going to tomorrow.  The yellow and pink stripes of the taffy match the tissue in the bag.  I like the necklace.  It is really, really delicate.  I think if I wear it with a simple, crew neck top it will work fine with my "D"'s. ;-)  The towel has way less heft than I was expecting. It's cute but definitely NOT what I would expect from a $40 towel. but I have a thing about cheap linens so maybe it's just me.  I am hoping once it's washed and dried it will be fluffier.  The shave cream and dry shampoo neither here nor there.  All in all it's a decent box.


----------



## s112095 (May 15, 2015)

I got mine a couple of days ago and just opened it today. It keeps its meh. The vase is nice but meh... not a huge flower household. If I get anymore dry shampoo I'm going to be really irritated. It's not for everyone. The necklace is ok but mine was tangled so we'll see if it's salvageable. At least I like taffy


----------



## nicepenguins (May 16, 2015)

I like mine--the towel is more like a $20 beach towel to me, and the other items are worth the cost of the box to me (I'd pay $10 for the vase as a cheerful decoration for my office, another $10 for the fancy shave cream and dry shampoo, and probably wouldn't buy the necklace). I paid less than the $40 retail for the box so I'm happy.


----------



## aihutch (May 16, 2015)

Finally received my box and I agree with others, the towel does not feel like it's worth $40, but I think it's cute and it will get used, so that's good. My taffy was split open down the middle so I tossed it. I don't like dry shampoo on my curly hair, so that goes to my sister and I'm still not sure what to do with the vase (keep or give away); I do like the way it looks. The shave cream smells good and I love the necklace! I was afraid since I have a large chest it would just disappear, but it looks good and is my favorite thing in the box. All in all, I liked this box better than last month and will use more of the items from it.


----------



## wurly (May 21, 2015)

I just received the box today, and feel ambivalent. The taffy is so minimal, it shouldn't really be considered an item, more like an extra freebie. The vase is better than I expected, and the card had some interesting information. I really like it. But I collect Asian ceramics, and museum reproductions so this could easily be something I would pick up from a trip to an overseas museum. I didn't think the necklace would work for me either, but it does, except it's damaged. The jump ring won't stay closed. How do I notify popsugar that I'd like another necklace? Towel is kind of small and thin, just keep it in the car for summer. If the necklace wasn't damaged, I would say this is a great box for me just because I really like the vase and the necklace. Everything else is so-so. But the damaged necklace? Ugh.


----------



## kristab94 (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips on how to use the shave cream?  I've tried it twice now and its razor burn city.  Also made the mistake of going to the beach after I shaved, felt like I was stung by a jelly fish all over my legs!  A $1 can of Barbasol gets me a less painful shave.  I have to be doing something wrong.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 21, 2015)

Hmm. I didn't have any trouble. It felt very luxurious. I just lathered it up on damp skin. Rub it in your hands. Maybe you didn't use enough? Was it a new razor? I haven't tried it with a newly sharp razor yet.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 22, 2015)

kristab94 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to use the shave cream? I've tried it twice now and its razor burn city. Also made the mistake of going to the beach after I shaved, felt like I was stung by a jelly fish all over my legs! A $1 can of Barbasol gets me a less painful shave. I have to be doing something wrong.


I use whish shave cream which I thought would be similar to this... NOT!! I got the worse bikini line razor burn...I wish this product never stepped foot into my shower.. not a fan.., I love Whish product... Costco has 2 full size whish &amp; a after shave treatment for only $6.97--- deal of century


----------



## Sherr (May 23, 2015)

If anyone wants my mott50 code, please message me.  Good for $25 off until 5/30.


----------



## artlover613 (May 23, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I use whish shave cream which I thought would be similar to this... NOT!! I got the worse bikini line razor burn...I wish this product never stepped foot into my shower.. not a fan.., I love Whish product... Costco has 2 full size whish &amp; a after shave treatment for only $6.97--- deal of century


I used it yesterday also and have only used wish before but had no problem. Maybe one of the ingredients has an irratent to you.


----------

